# craigslist ad selling firewood business - check out the "100 cords of seasoned firewood in log lengt



## wannabegreener (Jul 27, 2011)

FIREWOOD COMPANY - $54000 (SNH)
Date: 2011-07-27, 8:50AM EDT
Reply to: sale-az824-2515626236@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
Complete firewood company, 100 cords of Seasoned fire wood (log length) Chevy 2005 6500 6 wheeler 53,000 miles and fire wood processor.
processor is a log roller feed . Was built in 2010 and is in great running condition NO LEAKS
has a manual huskavana 3120 with 32 inch bar and 404 pitch chain. This processor will handle wood from 4 inches to 24 inches as well as cut 11/4 to 13/4 of wood an hour no problem. splitting cycle tim is 4.4 sec
equipped with a 20 foot conveyor. $54,000.00 Serious inquires only please


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seasoned in the log, you say? Whatever, dude.


----------



## Fsappo (Jul 27, 2011)

The ends of the logs are probably seasoned just right!


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 27, 2011)

That seems like it might be a reasonable deal, though.


----------



## wannabegreener (Jul 27, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> The ends of the logs are probably seasoned just right!



Probably just the last inch or two.  If you cut your wood to 2 inches long, you will have nicely seasoned wood. Hard to stack though.


----------



## joefrompa (Jul 27, 2011)

Logs could have been off the ground in the air for 10 years. They could've been cut standing dead.

I like to think the best of people, personally.


----------



## wannabegreener (Jul 27, 2011)

joefrompa said:
			
		

> Logs could have been off the ground in the air for 10 years. They could've been cut standing dead.
> 
> I like to think the best of people, personally.



Since the definition of 'seasoned wood' is not well defined, and most burners (or at least the ones in this forum) think seasoned should be below a certain moisture content, I would find it hard to think that someone has 100 cords of standing dead or off the ground for 10 years that is still in log length.

Also, it seems to me that a lot of the people selling wood think seasoning starts when the tree is cut, but the general consensus is that it doesn't start to season until it is cut, split, and stacked.

It is all in how you interpret a poorly defined term. (seasoned).


----------



## Thistle (Jul 27, 2011)

That Husky 3120 sounds nice though.  ;-)


----------

